# A few more carvings



## nebo (Dec 16, 2013)




----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

wow like them nice job


----------



## MoonShadows (Jan 11, 2014)

Beautiful work! How long does a typical carving take you to complete? Do you sell them at stores, craft shows, ???


----------



## nebo (Dec 16, 2013)

MoonShadows said:


> Beautiful work! How long does a typical carving take you to complete? Do you sell them at stores, craft shows, ???


Animals about 10 to 15 hours. Native American they are about 50 hours and are actual face size.


----------



## christinarobert (Sep 19, 2014)

This is an amazing work. Just love it! I also want to try something like this.




--------------------------------
Christina
Unique Indian wedding cards- A gateway to perfectly planned marriage!


----------



## 3grandkidsfarm (Jan 10, 2015)

nice work!


----------



## Rohn (Nov 16, 2011)

Those sure are beautiful pieces of art. They are all gorgeous.


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

Great!


----------



## PonderosaQ (Jan 12, 2004)

Gorgeous work. Do you sell them?


----------



## Bret (Oct 3, 2003)

Glad you are using your super gift. Fun to see.


----------

